# Protein,fat, and calories



## wizkhalifa (Apr 23, 2011)

Can somebody please just tell me the necessary amount of protein,fat,and calories I should be taking? I workout 3 times a week and Im 16, 5'7" and 126 pounds.

Protein:????g

Calories:????

Fat:?????g

And is this per day or just on working out days?


----------



## Wireframe (May 6, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm very new myself but in my research on nutrition I learnt about something called Basal Metabolic Rate (BMR). There are tools all over the internet that can work this out for you; there may even be one on this site (Can anyone confirm?). It determines the recommended calorie intake based on your age, gender, weight and height. How active you are in general day to day life will also play a part.

My BMR was calculated to be 2735 with the goal to increasing weight. (This number does seem a little high and I'm still working on my understanding of the system as it's all still new to me). This number is the amount of calories I should be consuming daily. With strength and weight gain as my new objective my protein, carbohydrates and fat ratio (PCF ratio) needs to be 30% protein, 50% carbohydrates and 20% fats.

As a rule of thumb when working out what calories you get from food types there are 4 calories for each gram of protein and carbohydrate and 9 calories for each gram of fat.

So doing the math I can see that...

30% of 2,735 = 820.5 calories for Protein

50% of 2,735 = 1367.5 calories from Carbohydrates

20% of 2,735 = 547 calories from total Fat.

820 calories from protein, divide by 4 (4 calories for each gram of protein) = 205 grams of protein per day

1367 calories from carbohydrates, divide by 4 (4 calories for each gram of carbohydrate) = 342 grams of Carbohydrates per day.

547 calories from fat, divide by 9 (9 calories for each gram of fat) = 60 grams of total fat per day.

Armed with this you can now compare your regular daily food intake with what you should be looking for and in my case be totally amazed at how lacking your current diet is lol.

I am in the process of making an excel based tool which will work all this out automatically. You can enter your daily meal as it is now or how you plan to improve it and it will work out the % PCF. My database of food types is a little low at the moment and it's not very user friendly just yet. Let me know if you would like a copy and ill send it when it's finished (wont be for a week or so).

Also please note the BMR value used in this post was based on mine, yours will be different and other more experienced members may wish to comment on the post as I am very new myself.

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

I will not prefer to loose or drop too much calories and other fats when you are doing work out.Because in work out you may consume what ever do you eat.

electric dog fence


----------



## JoeHaley (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks Wireframe... very useful info.


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

205g of Protein a day is it even possible the human body can absorb that amount?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

eglwys said:


> 205g of Protein a day is it even possible the human body can absorb that amount?


good question. I'm led to believe the body can only assimilate about 30g at a time. so 6 small meals containing 30g equals 180g. 6x35g=210g. its worth a try.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

eglwys said:


> 205g of Protein a day is it even possible the human body can absorb that amount?


Indeed it should be, if you want to grow muscle and you weigh for example 225lbs you are going to need at least 1g of protein per pound of bodyweight to make sure that just for starters you are going to maintain the muscle mass you have and maybe grow a little. Some would say you need twice the amount of your bodyweight if you want to make sure your making those important gains.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

doggy said:


> good question. I'm led to believe the body can only assimilate about 30g at a time. so 6 small meals containing 30g equals 180g. 6x35g=210g. its worth a try.


The 30g max of protein is a myth.

Jay Cutler takes in about 400-450g of protein in the off season.

Try to take a minimum of 1g of protein per lb of lean bodyweight.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> The 30g max of protein is a myth.
> 
> Jay Cutler takes in about 400-450g of protein in the off season.
> 
> Try to take a minimum of 1g of protein per lb of lean bodyweight.


im wondering how you know yanny. im not saying youre wrong, just wondering what sources you use. is it the protein companys that tell us to eat more or scientists?

thanks.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> The 30g max of protein is a myth.
> 
> Jay Cutler takes in about 400-450g of protein in the off season.
> 
> Try to take a minimum of 1g of protein per lb of lean bodyweight.


lean body weight would be your total weight minus the body fat???? what about bones and stuff?

thanks.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

doggy said:


> im wondering how you know yanny. im not saying youre wrong, just wondering what sources you use. is it the protein companys that tell us to eat more or scientists?
> 
> thanks.


I've increased my protein intake considerably over the last 12 months and I have definately seen a change in muscle gains.

You can only try increasing it for yourself and see if you notice a difference.

After all, we are all different.


----------



## Hudson1466868024 (Dec 20, 2011)

Eat more calories than you are eating now. The best way to gain weight is to eat more... it's also going to be hard to gain "lean mass" rather than just mass, but it can be done. Just up your calorie intake, and protein intake..no real mysteries when it comes to gaining weight.

San Diego Fitness Trainer


----------

